# video of Pebble Beach Sanitarium 08



## jpsavini (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a quick video slideshow of last seasons theme, open to comments and suggestions.






Everything is animated, working on a better video showing movement...

thanks
JPS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Nice distressing!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool were down in temecula wei'll stop by for sure this year..if theres time lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm in Salinas..I'd really like to check it out meeself, but it's too far. Darn. Nicely done!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice and disturbing display. The video was well done also. BTW, I'm right over the hill from you in Diamond Bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - it has a very neglected "abandon hope, all ye who enter here" look to it.

The choice of sound track on the video is good, too - do you use that as background in the sanitarium itself?


----------



## jpsavini (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments...

The sanitarium soundtrack was more of a scratchy and distorted 1920-1930s era dance hall type, slowed down by a third with "time for your medication" announcements sprinkled throughout every few minutes. Worked very well, had a few teens that wouldnt walk past the rooms to ring the front door.

JPS


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Once you go in ....you don't come out
Nice work JPS


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice. I'm doing an asylum theme this year. I've been walking around with a lot of the things you've done in my head....lol. Padded room, doors with small windows, morgue, etc.... It's almost like you've spent some time in my head.


I've also been working on a walker prop very similar to yours. Very inspiring and creepy at the same time.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

you were asking for suggestions right?


GO PROFESSIONAL! haha


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice display....quite professional looking!


----------

